# Border terrier - hand stripping advice



## BruceUK (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi

We've had Alfie for about 6 weeks now and we've had some advice from the vet and breeder about hand stripping him. I understand we'll need to get a groomer to do it professionally a couple of times a year and generally stay on top of it with him, but I'm not really sure how often/how much we should be doing? It seems like you can pull out a never ending amount of hair with next to no effort but I don't want to take too much off him as it's winter, albeit a UK winter so it's only really going to get down to freezing or a few below.

Is doing a little bit each day while playing with him sensible? Or is a really good going over once a week better? He's very sleek generally and the temptation is to pull out any 'fluff', but the few adult borders I've seen around seem to be a bit more shaggy, and I'm not sure if that's because their owners are letting it slide, because it's winter, or if that's just how they should look!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

If you want to keep him looking like a correct border, you will have to strip on him about every two weeks in order to keep live layers of hair in the coat. You can just do it twice a year, but he will be very scruffy, then will have to be about balded when pulled as all the coat will be dead and need to come out. Yes, pulling here and there while he is so young is great. The more the better. However, NOT while playing with him. Grooming is business, not playtime and he needs to be taught to stand, and stand still while being worked on. He will have to get used to the stripping all over, not just the easy areas like his back and neck. Think face, legs, belly, tail, etc. As soon as you see wiry adukt hairs coming in well, he needs to go visit a groomer, so they can also help him learn proper behavior for grooming. Usually that is about 4-6 months of age.


----------



## BruceUK (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks Graco22. Any tips for how to train him to stand and stay still? We're usually doing it when he settles down with us on the sofa, at least until he gets fed up and narky about it, but that's lying down not standing. I figure we'll take him to a groomer in a month or two when we get into spring


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

BruceUK said:


> Thanks Graco22. Any tips for how to train him to stand and stay still? We're usually doing it when he settles down with us on the sofa, at least until he gets fed up and narky about it, but that's lying down not standing. I figure we'll take him to a groomer in a month or two when we get into spring


Would love to offer advice. Do NOT continue doing it on the sofa. Do it (ideally on a grooming table or other small table/top of washing machine). Doing it on the sofa makes it difficult for dogs to differentiate between play/love time and "business" time. Also, make him stand, not lay down or sit. You should be doing about 10 minute sessions, daily ideally, even if you aren't getting much done during those times. Teach him to stand, and stand still, allow hair to be pulled everywhere, legs, head, ears, body, belly, throat, etc. Do NOT stop when he gets "snarky". When you stop then, you are teaching him that if he acts up, you stop. As he gets older, that progesses to biting, thrashing, and just other very bad behavior, but it has worked in the past. Only stop when he is being good, and standing nicely, even if its only for 45 seconds. You are done on YOUR time, NOT his. He is a terrier, and the faster and younger you teach acceptable behavior (and this applies to everything, not just grooming) the better off all of your lives will be, and his will be less stressful because he will know the boundaries.  I love terriers...gotta love that spunk..just gotta keep it under control and stay one step ahead of them. lol


----------



## BruceUK (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks again, we tried this yesterday with some success. Only did about 5 minutes, but I really wanted to start with a positive session that ended with him being good, so ceased the moment when he had a good solid 30 seconds to stop, praise and reward


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Thats a good plan Bruce, you can build more time to it each day.


----------



## Welshmom (Apr 19, 2012)

I know it has been awhile, but I wanted to share my experience with you. I have a welsh terrier. I contacted all the local groomers and asked about handstripping. I explained that I wanted my dog groomed and I also wanted to learn how to maintain her in between groomings. I found a groomer who was willing to do the handstripping when she saw I was serious about it. I love my welshie's coat. So hard and she has maintained her coloring.


----------

